# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الفقيه المحقق مصطفى الرمَّاصي المالكي

## أبو نافع البجمعوي

الفقيه المحقق مصطفى الرمَّاصي المالكي
عالم جزائري من مدينة رماصة بالغرب الجزائري
هل من إثراء حول هذه الشخصية
ماهي آثاره؟
هل حققت مصنفاته؟
هل من ترجمة وافية له؟
من هم شيوخه وتلامذته البارزين؟
نرجو إشفاء الغليل أكرمكم الله بشربة من يد سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

*من تراثنا الفقهي: حاشية الشيخ مصطفى الرماصي القلعي) (ت1136هـ/1724م).

 من بين الأسماء العلمية اللاّمعة في القطر الجزائري فترة الحكم العثماني،  الفقيه أبو الخيرات مصطفى بن عبد الله بن مؤمن الرماصي، المنحدر من بلدة   رماصة، احدى قرى ولاية مستغانم  بالغرب الجزائري. ومع أنه من الوجوه  الذائعة الصيت منتصف القرن الثاني عشر، وأن شهرته فاقت حدود بلده شرقا  وغربا، لشيوع ذكره  بين علماء المذهب المالكي ، فإن الوقوف على  جوانب  سيرته العلمية والاجتماعية  يبقى بعيد المنال،  لقلّة المراجع المتحدثة  عنه. فكتب التراجم لم تعطنا تعريفا مفصلا عن هذه الشخصية البارزة في الفقه  المالكي، وما نقلته بعض المراجع كشجرة النور الزكية، ومعجم أعلام الجزائر  لا يزيد عن كونه من قرية رماصة، وأنه صاحب الحاشية الشهيرة على شرح  التتائي، وهي تعتمد في النقل على ما ورد في تعريف الخلف للشيخ الحفناوي.

 ومن المصادر القديمة التي أشارت  إليه ما ذكره الشيخ عبد الرحمن الجامعي   أثناء شرحه لأرجوزة الحلفاوي  فقال في حقه: ((…العلامة الدرّاكة الفهامة  الدراية الناقد، سراج التحقيق الوقاد منهل العلوم الأصفى..)) ، وتعرض  للتعريف به  باقتضاب الكتاني فقال: (( الشيخ مصطفى بن عبد الله بن موسى  الرماصي القلعي المعسكري المتوفى سنة 1136 عن سن عالية جاوز التسعين)) ،  وخصّه الشيخ الحفناوي الديسي في كتابه  تعريف الخلف بترجمة من صفحتين، وهي  أطول ما ذكر في التعريف به حسب علمنا، ومما  قاله في شأنه: (( العلامة  المتفنن والجهبذ الناقد المحقق، من أذعنت له في وقته الأقران ولم يختلف في  فضله وسعة علمه اثنان…)) ، ووصف قدراته العلمية بقوله: ((..ممن اشتهر  بالتحقيق والتحرير والمتانة في الدين ))، أما مؤلفاته  فذكر أنها (( بديعة  عزيزة المنال لازال  الأفاضل يقتنونها مستصغرين فيها نفائس الأموال )). ومع  هذا العرض الممزوج بالإطراء الذي ساقه الشيخ الحفناوي، إلا أنه لم يشر إلى  قائمة شيوخه الذين أخذ عنهم ولا مراحل تدرجه في التحصيل العملي ، واكتفى  بالإشارة إلى كتابين من مصنفاته، ومع أن هذا المأتى هو أطول ترجمة متوفرة  بين أيدينا، إلا أنه لا يشف غليل الباحث،إذ يبقى الكثير من تفاصيل حياة  الشيخ الرماصي في حاجة للكشف والتحليل.

 * نشأته وشيوخه.

   تلقى الشيخ الرماصي علومه على يد شيوخ زاوية مازونة الواقعة بالغرب  الجزائري، وهي زاوية تصدرت لفترة طويلة نشر العلم بالغرب الجزائري، واشتهرت  بتخريج العلماء والفقهاء ، فكانت معهدا علميا يرتاده الطلبة من مختلف  أنحاء المغرب العربي،  ومن أهم وجوهها العلمية.

  القاضي يحيى بن  موسى المغيلي المازوني (883هـ/1478م) صاحب كتاب الدرر المكنونة في نوازل  مازونة، وهي عبارة عن فتاوى تقع في مجلدين جمع فيها فتاوى معاصريه من علماء  تونس وبجاية والجزائر وتلمسان والمغرب الأقصى.

 ومنهم والده الشيخ  موسى بن يحي بن عيسى مؤلف كتاب ( ديباجة الافتخار في مناقب أولياء الله  الأخيار)، وكتاب (حلية المسافر وآدابه وشروط المسافر في ذهابه وإيابه)، وهو  من المراجع الفقهية المفقودة. ومنهم الشيخ أبو طالب محمد بن عليّ المعروف  بابن الشارف المازوني، والمؤرخ الفقيه الشيخ أبو رأس المازوني وغيرهم.

 إنّ ندرة ما ورد في كتب التراجم  حول هذه الشخصية لم يمكننا من الوقوف على  قائمة شيوخه الذين أخذ عنهم بزاوية مازونة، ما عدا وقوفنا على اسم شيخه  عمرو التراري بن أحمد المشرفي لكون الرماصي خصه بقصيدة رثائية.

 * رحلته إلى مصر.

 سافر إلى القاهرة لاستكمال تحصيله العلمي، حيث تتلمذ على يد شيوخ  المالكية، وخاصة تلامذة الشيخ نور الدين الأجهوري، وكان من بين أساتذته:

 - الشيخ أبو محمد عبد الباقي بن يوسف بن أحمد الزرقاني (ت1099هـ/1687م)، صاحب شرح المختصر.

 - الشيخ إبراهيم بن مرعي بن عطية الشبرخيتي (ت 1106هـ/1689م).

 * تلامذته.

 عاد الشيخ الرماصي إلى بلده واستقر في مدينة معسكر، فبدأ ممارسة نشاطه في  نشر العلوم والمعارف،في رباط  بناه بجهده الخاص، وقد تخرج على يديه جمع  كثير من العلماء من بينهم: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن أيوب المعروف بالمنور  التلمساني دفين مصر، والشيخ محمد بن علي الشريف الجعدي، وروى عنه أيضا،  أبو عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الفاسي.

 * آثاره العلمية.

 ما  تركه الشيخ الرماصي من مؤلفات يعد زهيدا مقارنة بمكانته العلمية التي  تبوءها، وشهرته التي تجاوزت حدود بلده، ولعلّ قلّة مؤلفاته تعود إلى عامل  ذاتي، كونه رحمه الله لا يميل إلى التأليف وإنما يهتم بالتدريس وتكوين  العلماء  كمعظم علماء الجزائر، إذ اشتهروا بالتبحر في شتى العلوم، مع عزوف  عن الكتابة والتصنيف، واكتفاء بالتدريس ونقل المعارف، انعكس أثره على مخزون  تراثنا الثقافي، فطالت لائحة أسمائهم  في كتب التراجم، وقلّ إنتاجهم  المكتوب مقارنة مع غيرهم.

 وما نقلته كتب التراجم عن مؤلفات  الرّماصي لا يزيد عن مؤلفين هامّين أحدهما في العقيدة والآخر في الفقه،  اضافة إلى بعض الرسائل. وأهم آثاره التي تناقلتها كتب الفهارس تتمثل فيما  يلي:

 1: حاشيته على شرح التتائي لمختصر خليل.، وهي أهم مؤلفاته وبها اشتهر شرقا وغربا.

 2: كفاية المريد في شرح عقيدة التوحيد، فرغ منه سنة 1124هـ، شرح فيه متن  السنوسي أم البراهين. منه نسخة مخطوطة بتونس أشار إليها بروكلمان في تاريخه  7/470.

 3: رسالة في العتاب بخصوص مسائل فقهية، أولها: ( الحمد  لله، هذا ما كتبه الشيخ المصطفى الرماصي لسيدي أحمد بن عامر..). تقع في  ورقتين، وتاريخ نسخها يعود إلى سنة 1254هـ، منها نسخة مخطوطة بالمسجد  الأعظم بتازة بالمغرب الأقصى رقم 371/3، ومنها نسخة بالخزانة العامة  بالرباط نحت رقم ك 2499 ضمن مجموع.

 4: أجوبة فقهية تقع في 21 ورقة  ، أولها ( هذا ذكر ما وقع التشكيك فيه لبعض من قصر باعه وندر اطلاعه من  كلام صاحب المختصر)، أجاب فيها عن أسئلة عالم تطوان الشيخ سيدي علي بركة،  عن مسائل في مختصر الشيخ خليل. منها نسخة مخطوطة بمكتبة المسجد الأعظم  بتازة تحت رقم 371/2، تاريخ نسخها يعود إلى سنة 1253 هـ.

 5 : قصيدة رثائية قالها في شيخه عمرو التراري بن أحمد المشرفي تحتوي 150 بيتا.

 6: تأليف في المنطق، نسبه إليه الشيخ أبو رأس في كتابه فتح الإله ومنته، ص 54.

 * ملاحظات حول شرح التتائي المسمى الدرر في شرح ألفاظ المختصر.

 استفاد الرماصي من فقهاء القاهرة من المالكية فقد تتلمذ على يد الأجاهرة،  وهم تلامذة الشيخ علي بن زين العابدين الأجهوري (ت 1066هـ)، صاحب الشرح على  مختصر خليل المسمى (( مواهب الجليل بحل ألفاظ خليل )). فوقف على منهجهم  وأسلوبهم ومواردهم في شرح المختصر، وكان لعلماء المغرب مواقف وملاحظات على  طريقة الأجاهرة في تناول المختصر. والشيخ الأجهوري رغم أنه قرّر في كتابه  الكثير من المسائل الفقهية، وجمع فيه الكثير من النقول، وادّخر فيه الكثير  من الفوائد، غير أنه وقع له خلط  في بعض المسائل، كما أشار إلى ذلك الشيخ  الهلالي في كتابه نور البصر،  بسبب مزجه بين الأقوال المشهورة والراجحة  والضعيفة. قال الهلالي :((  وما قيل فيه يقال في شروح تلامذته وأتباعه من  المشارقة، كالشيخ عبد الباقي، والشيخ إبراهيم الشبرخيتي، والخرشي؛ لأنهم  ينقلون عنه غالبا )).

 والشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم  التتائي (ت942هـ) ،  من علماء القرن العاشر الهجري، ترجم له القرافي فقال في حقه: ((كان موصوفا  بالديانة والأمانة والعفة والصيانة والفضل والتواضع)) ، تولى منصب القضاء  ثم تركه واشتغل بالتصنيف والتأليف، ترك عدة مؤلفات من بينها: شرح الإرشاد  لابن عسكر، وخطط السداد والرشد لشرح نظم مقدمة ابن رشد،وشرح  الشامل..وغيرها. وما يهمُّنا من مؤلفاته كتابين وهما:

 الأول: فتح  الجليل في حل مقفل خليل: وهو المعروف بالشرح الكبير، تعرض للنقد من المدرسة  المغربية ، لما ورد فيه من سهو في النقل والتقرير، ولذا نصح علماء المذهب،  بعدم الاعتماد عليه منفردا، وقد تتبع الشيخ أحمد بن أحمد بن عمر أقيت ما  فيه من مواضع وَهَمَ التتائي فيها نقلا وتحريرا.

 الثاني: جواهر  الدرر في حل ألفاظ المختصر: وهو شرحه الصغير على مختصر خليل، ولعله اختصار  لكتابه السابق، وهو أيضا من المؤلفات التي لا يعتمد على ما انفردت بنقله  على ما ذهب إليه أهل التحقيق ، قال الهلالي: ((..ومنها شرح التتائي الصغير  فقد قيل أنّه مات قبل تحريره ، ويدل لذلك ما يوجد فيه مما هو سبقُ قلم لا  يخفى عمّن دونه )) ، ولذا كثرت التتبُّعات عليه وخاصّة من علماء المغرب  نذكر منها : تقريرات الشيخ أحمد بن أحمد بن عمر التنبكتي (ت991هـ)، بين  فيها مواضع السهو الواردة في جواهر الدرر، وللشيخ يحي بن محمد بن محمد  الشاوي (ت 1096هـ) أيضا حاشية على شرح التتائي لم يكملها، وكتب الشيخ  عبد  الواحد بن عاشر الأنصاري (ت 1040هـ)، طررا على مختصر خليل نبه فيها إلى  مواطن السهو وأماكن الخطأ ، ( بعضها يتعلق بلفظ خليل، وبعضها بلفظ شارحه  الإمام التنائي في شرحه الصغير..).

 * موقف العلماء من حاشية الرماصي.

 تُعد حاشية الرماصي من أفضل الحواشي التي وضعت على جواهر الدرر، فهي  أكثرهم تحريرا وتقريرا، وهذه الأفضلية تجلت فيه الدقة العلمية التي انفرد  بها، وقدرته على تحرير المسائل الفقهية، وحسن اختياراته من الأقوال،  والوقوف على مسائل المذهب المأخوذ بها، ولذا أقرّ جلّ علماء المالكية  المتأخرون  بصحة اعتراضاته وتعقباته، فكانت حاشيته مرتكز فقهاء الغرب  الإسلامي في تتبع شروح المختصر التي ألفت في القرن العاشر والحادي عشر،  والوافدة من مصر على وجه الخصوص. بل اعتمدها حتى فقهاء المالكية بمصر ممن  عاصروه ودرسوا معه، كالشيخ محمد الخرشي(ت1101هـ)  ابن شيخه جمال الدين، في  شرحه الصغير، فقال:(( وحيث قلت مُحَشِّي (تت) فهو إشارة للشيخ مصطفى  المغربي الجزائري ))، ونقل عنه قرابة 444 مرة.، واعتمدها أيضا الشيخ أحمد  بن محمد بن أحمد العدوي الشهير بالدردير في شرحه على المختصر، والشيخ  الدسوقي في شرحه على الدردير، إذ ذكرها في شرحه 327 مرة، وقد رمز للرماصي  بـ (طفى)، وساق من العبارات الدالة على أن واضعها عمدة في الفقه ومرجعا  يعاد إليه، ومن بين عباراته قوله: ( هذا حاصل ما حَرَّرَهُ طفى)، (  واعتِراضُ طفى علَى الْمُصَنِّفِ ) ، ( وارتضاه طفى)، أو(كما في طفى)، (  وكذلك اعتمده طفى)، (واختار هَذَا طفى)، ( وَتَعَقَّبَهُ طفى)…ونحو ذلك.

 وأما الشيخ الصاوي في بلّغة السّالك فقال: (( وللشيخ مصطفى الرماصي  محشى  التتائي بصورة ( ر)…))، أشار إليه بهذا الصورة  83 مرة وبالاسم 11 مرة،  وكذلك رمز له الشيخ محمد أحمد السنباوي المعروف بالأمير بحرف ( ر) في  كتابه: الإكليل شرح مختصر خليل، ورجع إليه الشيخ محمد بن أحمد عليش في شرحه  منح الجليل 67 مرة.

 ومن علماء المغرب نذكر الشيخ محمد بن الحسن  ألبناني (صاحب كتاب (( الفتح الرباني فيما ذهل عنه عبد الباقي الزرقانى ))،  الذي رمز له بـ (طفى) بل قال ابن السالك عن حاشيته ونقله من حاشية  الرماصي: ((… يعتمدها الشيخ البناني كثيرا كأنه واضع عينه عليها أبدا..)) ،  وكذلك اعتمدها الشيخ محمد الطالب في شرحه على المختصر المسمى ( بفتح  الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل).

 *  أسلوبه ومنهجه.

 لا ندعي  أننا سنقدم صورة تامة لمنهج الرماصي وطريقته فيما قرره في حاشيته، أو أنّ  في مقدورنا استيفاء ذلك في هذه الأسطر القلائل، وإنما غرضنا أن نضع بعض  الخطوط العريضة التي تقربنا من منهجه المتميز بالتحري والنقد العلمي، والذي  يمكن إيجازه في النقاط التالية.

 1: بدأ كتابه بديباجة مختصرة  بيّن فيها فضل علم الفقه ودافعه لتأليف هذه الحاشية، ومما جاء في أولها:  ((..لما كان علم الفقه أفضل العلوم بعد كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، إذ به تعرف  الأحكام، ويتميز الحلال والحرام، وقد صنف فيه الأئمة الأعلام دواوين لا  تحصى، وأحسن ما صنف في ذلك مختصر خليل، إذ أقبلت عليه الطلبة غربا وشرقا  وله شروح كثيرة، وأحسنها شرح العلامة شمس الدين التتائي رحمه الله )).

 2: أشار إلى مزايا  شرح التتائي وذكر من بينها:

 - الاختصار في العبارة .

 - أسلوبه وعباراته الحسنة، وجمعه لكثير من الفوائد؛ لأن التتائي رجل أديب كما قال .

 - الاعتناء بضبط الألفاظ، ومثاله: قوله فيه (على حرّ وجهه) هو بضم الحاء  المهملة، قال في الصحاح: حرّ الوجه، ما بدا من الوجنة، يقال: لطمه على حرّ  وجهه، وفي النهاية: حر الوجه ما أقبل عليك وبدا لك منه.

 3: يغلب على منهج الرّماصي الاختصار والاقتضاب في العبارة جريا على طريقة التتائي.

 4 : برّر التصحيف والتحريف الذي وقع في  الدرر، بكون الشيخ التتائي  مات  قبل إصلاحه ، وممّا قاله: (( لذا فيه التصحيف في مواضع وزاده الطلبة  بإقبالهم عليه تغييرًا)).

 5: يصحح مَنقول التتائي اعتمادا على  المقارنة بين شرحيه الصغير والكبير، ويصوّب ما ورد في صغيره من أخطاء ناسبا  معظمها لزلاّت النّساخ، ومثاله:( قول التتائي:(( وإن لم يحل تعذر مسح ما  تحتها ))، في كبيره: تعذر غسل ما تحتها، وهو الصواب،  فما في صغيره تحريف  من النّاسخ).

 6:  ينقل نص التتائي فإذا ارتضاه فإنه لا يعلق عليه  وخاصّة إذا كان للأمر علاقة باللغة، ومثال ذلك ما نقله في بداية الشرح عن  التتائي قوله: (( وافر عطائه ورافده ))، الرفد بالكسر العطاء والصلة  وبالفتح المصدر، تقول رفدته أرفده رفدا؛ أي أعطيته، وكذا إذا أعنته قاله في  الصحاح، ويصح هنا أراد المعنيين وعلى كلِّ فاسم الفاعل إمّا بمعنى  المفعول؛ أي على مرفوده الذي هو عطاؤه أو مُعانه، وقد أجاز جار الله في  قوله تعالى ( بيس الرفد المرفود) أن يكون بمعنى المعطى والمعان، أو بمعنى  المصدر؛ أي على رفده أو إعانته، وكونه بمعنى الإعانة أولى لتقدم العطاء  الوافر فلا فائدة لذكره ثانيا خاليا عن الوصف لصيرورة المعنى على وافر  عطائه وفيه من الركاكة ما لا يخفى.

 7: يكتيفي بنقل البعض من كلام  التتائي ولا يكمله في الغالب، ولذا ينبغي على قارئ حاشيته أن يكون شرح  التتائي بين يديه حتى يسهل عليه تتبع تعليقات الرماصي.

 8: أثناء  مناقشته لآراء الفقهاء يتحلى في أسلوبه الأدب الجم، فلم يكن رحمه الله فظّ  اللفظ، أو حادّ النقد ،  بل يجادل ففي مواقع كثيرة يصرف الأغلاط التي وقع  فيها التتائي إلى التحريف والتصحيف، أو سهو القلم.

 9: يشير إلى  أقواله الضعيفة، أو التي لا يرتضيها ورأى فيها مخالفة. ومثاله: شرح التتائي  لقول خليل: ( الحمد لله)، التتائي: وعرف الثناء باللسان..الخ. قال  الرمّاصي: ما ذكره في تعريف الحمد العرفي غير صحيح لمخالفته لما أطبقت عليه  الأئمة من أنه يكون باللسان وغيره، وأنه لابد أن يكون (…) لا بغيرها  وصولها للشاكر، فالصواب قوله في كبيره، والحمد عرفا فعل ينبئ عن تعظيم  المنعم من حيث انه منعم على الحامد وغيره، فما في صغيره لعله تحريف من  الناسخ أو سبق قلم…)).

 10: ينتقد طريقة الأجهوري ومن تبعه من  تلامذته في إجراء نصوص المذهب وتفسيرها ، وينص عليه  بالاسم، فيقول: (  الأجهوري  ومن تبعه)، وقد يشتدّ في العتاب أحيانا. ومثاله قوله تعقيبا على  كلام الأجهوري (( فرع: فلو يلزم السّاعي صاحب الإبل بالإتيان ببنت مخاض حتى  جاءه بابن لبون، فقال ابن القاسم: يجبر على قبوله ويكون بمنزلة لو كان  فيها، وعلى أصل أصبغ لا يجبر نص عليه اللّخمي، ونقله ابن عرفة عنده.

  قصور وغفلة  بجزمه بكلام اللّخمي مقتصرا عليه، كأنه المذهب مع مخالفته  لكلام المدونة، وإنكار المازري له وعلى أنّه مُخرّج فقد ردّ ابن عرفة  تخريجه، وابن الحاجب ذكره على أنّه مقابل للمعتمد لأنّه المذهب، ومع ذلك  اعترض فكيف يقتصر عليه ولم ينبه على ما للشيوخ عليه من الكلام، ولا ينبغي  له ذلك ولا يليق بمنصبه وقد تبعه سالم  في ذلك مغررا  به كلام المؤلف كأنّه  المذهب، والكمال لله. والعجب من الأجهوري وسالم أنهما نقلا كلام ابن  القاسم من المدونة ( إن أتيا بابن لبون فذلك للساعي)، ثم  ذكر كلام اللخمي  بأثره كأنه كلام آخر لا يخالف ما قبله مع أنه مخالف، والله الموفق)).

 11: يعقب على الأجاهرة في المسائل التي رأى فيها مخالفة لجمهور المالكية،  ومثال ذلك قوله: (( والخرق الكثير إنما يبطل المسح لا الطهارة، فلو خاطه أو  لبسه مسح عليه، وكذا نزع أكثر الرجل، فإنه يردها ويعيد المسح بالفور ))،  قال الرماصي: وتابعه من بعده على ذلك وهو غير ظاهر، وكان خرج بذلك على  أقوال المالكية إذ بظهور الخرق الكثير ونزع أكثر الرجل تحتّم غسلها وبطل  المسح، وكلام المدونة الذي نقله التتائي ظاهر في مخالفته.

 * اصطلاحه:

 درج الشيخ الرماصي  على طريقة الكثير من الفقهاء بوضع صور ورموز إلى بعض  مصادره التي نقل عنها  ومنها: ( تت) إشارة للتتائي، والحاء (ح) للحطاب ،  والسين (س)  للشيخ سالم، الجيم (ج) للأجهوري، والذين لم يرمز لهم فإنّه  يصرح بأسمائهم أو أسماء كتبهم.

 *  مصادره:

  تعددت مصادر  الرماصي في حاشيته بين كتب التفسير والفقه واللّغة، يشير إلى أسماء مؤلفيها  بالتصريح أحيانا، أو بذكر اسم الكتاب، و أهم مصادره التي اعتمد عليها:

 المدونة للشيخ سحنون، وتهذيب المدونة للبراذعي، واختصار الواضحة لعبد  الملك بن حبيب، والنوادر والزيادات لأبي زيد القيرواني، وتبصرة  اللخمي،  وشرح أبي الحسن الغماري على المدونة، وجامع الأمهات لابن الحاجب، وكتاب  الطراز لسند بن عنان، والعتبية لابن رشد، والتوضيخ للشيخ خليل، ومختصر ابن  عرفة، وشرح الفاكهاني على الرسالة، وعقد الجواهر لابن شاس، والتنبيه  والتوجيه لابن بشير التنوخي وغيرها، وأما مصادره في اللّغة فانحصرت في  مصدرين وهما: الصحاح، والقاموس، كما نقل من  كتب أخرى مثل تفسير ابن عطية،  وشرح الصغري للسنوسي.

 وأما شروح المختصر التي نقل منها فهي:

 * شفاء الغليل في شرح مختصر خليل، المعروف شرح البساطي ، للشيخ محمد بن  أحمد بن حسن بن أحمد بن عثمان بن نعيم بن مقدم البساطي ( ت 842)، أحد  تلامذته الشيخ خليل.

 * شرح  محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن مرزوق الحفيد (ت842هـ/1439م)، المسمى المنزع النبيل في شرح مختصر خليل.

 * شرح التتائي الكبير المسمى ( فتح الجليل في حل مقفل خليل).

 * التاج والإكليل في شرح مختصر خليل ، للشيخ محمد بن يوسف العيدري المعروف بالمواق (ت897هـ)

  * مواهب الجليل في شرح مختصر خليل، للشيخ محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن الرعيني الشهير بالحطاب ( ت953 هـ).

 * شرح الشيخ على بن زين العابدين بن محمد، أبو الإرشاد نور الدين الأجهوري  ( ت1066هـ ) الأوسط المسمى ( مواهب الجليل في تحرير ما حواه مختصر خليل).

 * شرح الشيخ سالم السنهوري (ت1015هـ)، المسمى (  تيسير الملك الجليل لجمع الشروح وحواشي خليل).

 * حسن نتاج الفكر في كشف أسرار المختصر، للشيخ عبد الباقي بن يوسف الزرقاني (ت1099هـ).

 * من نسخ حاشية الرماصي المخطوطة:

 لاشك أنّ نسخ هذه الحاشية كثيرة في البلدان العربية وخاصة المغرب العربي،  وفي ظنّنا أن الكثير من المكتبات الخاصة تحتوي نسخا كثيرة من هذا الشرح لم  يطلع عليها بعد، باعتباره المرجع الأساسي المعتمد في الزوايا والمعاهد  الدينية والمحاضر العلمية في تصحيح شروح  مختصر خليل، وشيوع هذه الحاشية  يشير إلى سعة انتشارها، ومع ذلك فكتب الفهارس التي اطلعت عليها لم تشر إلاّ   لعدد قليل، من بينها:.

 -  نسخة بمكتبة تطوان بالمغرب مسجلة تحت رقم 9.

 - ثلاث نسخ بمكتبة مسجد تازة بالمغرب: الأولى: رقم 247 تحتوي 224 ورقة.  والثانية: رقم 248 وتحتوي 206 ورقة،والثالثة: رقم 695، وتحتوي217 ورقة.

 - نسختان بالمكتبة القاسمية، النسخة الأولى تتكون من جزأين، الأول يحتوي  298 ورقة، والثاني 180 ورقة. والنسخة الثانية تحتوي 248 ورقة، تاريخ نسخها  يعود إلى سنة 1149 هـ، وهي مقيدة تحت  رقم 52 ف.

 -  نسخة بالمكتبة  الوطنية للمملكة المغربية رقم 31 جك، تحتوي 524 ورقة بخط مشرقي نسخي مٌحلى  بالأحمر، نسخها غنيم على 

*منقول

----------


## أبو نافع البجمعوي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

وفيك بارك الله وجزاك خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ياليت تطبع كامله

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------

